# A Fistful of Gun



## thetechfreak (Sep 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3gSaSomKXXc[/YOUTUBE]



> Select one of eleven unique playable gunslingers and seek revenge in 9 player Online Co-Op or Local couch Co-Op! Master the specialized controls of each character, collect gold from fallen foes to purchase upgrades, get totally drunk and unleash a tornado of lead across the dusty plains.
> 
> *cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/229810/ss_c9df07b6aaf0a90cc3225a2b465f7f76f0930321.600x338.jpg
> 
> ...



Buy it here: Save 25% on A Fistful of Gun on Steam


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 8, 2016)

Such a great games provided by you...


----------



## jonathan1995 (May 19, 2016)

beautiful picture, I love this kind of game, it is played on the iphone?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2016)

jonathan1995 said:


> beautiful picture, I love this kind of game, it is played on the iphone?


Sadly no. It's only available on the pc as of yet. Don't think there's going to be a mobile version soon(or any movie version at all)


----------



## jonathan1995 (May 21, 2016)

I always wait for it


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

[MENTION=323109]jonathan1995[/MENTION]
Well thing is the PC dev who made the game doesn't really make mobile games, so if you really want to play it just play it on your Laptop/PC


----------



## jonathan1995 (May 31, 2016)

yes, i will try


----------



## gamevuihay (Jun 11, 2016)

I think if there is play on the mobile version will surely attract players that


----------



## taigame24h (Jun 22, 2016)

shooter with nice graphics too


----------

